# New Ball Python Addition!



## Sarin (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't expect to pick anything up from the Reptile Expo this past Sunday, but couldn't pass this guy up.

2011 1.0 Phantom Spider "Dodge"

[video=youtube_share;n3aKscm3MFU]http://youtu.be/n3aKscm3MFU[/video]

















(With Flash - Shows true colors better)






Enjoy!


----------



## Rissi (Jun 22, 2012)

That is adorable. totally envious over here in Aus. I love how fat it is, very cute. The pink tongue is so foreign to me.


----------



## moussaka (Jun 22, 2012)

Soooooooooooo pretty!!


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice one mate!!!!
I don't know much about the morphs but why is it called phantom spider? I mean what pattern does a spider give and what pattern does a phantom give.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

THATS INSANE! Lucky girl. beautiful colours. Very jealous!


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 22, 2012)

look how short and stumpy their tails are the second pic really shows it , nice ball python


----------



## Jande (Jun 22, 2012)

Congrats on such a gorgeous snake. Totally jealous!


----------



## Sarin (Jun 22, 2012)

Rissi said:


> That is adorable. totally envious over here in Aus. I love how fat it is, very cute. The pink tongue is so foreign to me.



Thanks! Tongue color depends on morph with these guys. Some are black, brown, pink, or anywhere in between.



moussaka said:


> Soooooooooooo pretty!!



Thanks!



Grogshla said:


> Nice one mate!!!!
> I don't know much about the morphs but why is it called phantom spider? I mean what pattern does a spider give and what pattern does a phantom give.



This is a Spider Ball which is a Dominent gene:
Click Here For Picture

This is a Phantom, which is a Co-Dominent gene.
Click Here For Picture

This is what Happens when you breed two of those Phantoms together:
Click Here For Picture

And this is if the Spider gene is also present in the "super phantom":
Click Here For Picture

Hope that helps! And shows you what I am going for in a few years. 



Skelhorn said:


> THATS INSANE! Lucky girl. beautiful colours. Very jealous!





thomasssss said:


> look how short and stumpy their tails are the second pic really shows it , nice ball python





Jande said:


> Congrats on such a gorgeous snake. Totally jealous!



Thanks!! I love how cute and docile they are.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 22, 2012)

can any one answer a little question of mine , im sure its been asked before but how the hell do ball pythons have so many different morphs? and apart from the obvious ones like the woma+ ball pythons , are ball pythons a pure species as in can you find wild ball pythons or where they a cross or something to begin with ?


----------



## pretzels (Jun 22, 2012)

i love ball pythons!! so wish Australia had them!!


----------



## yeahbutno (Jun 22, 2012)

That is so amazing! I want!


----------



## discountreptile (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome ball you have.
ball pythons are native to Africa, Benin is usually the country where most of the worlds balls came from, pure breed.
You can cross balls with other species to get carpalls like the tribal carpet. There are some other cross species with balls to get some genetic morphs into a species that doesn't have it.
Ball pythons have so many different morphs because they have been bred by most of the world to prove its traits. Genetic morphs is due to habitat and environment which is then inherited if it is an advantage to offspring.


----------



## Sarin (Jun 22, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> can any one answer a little question of mine , im sure its been asked before but how the hell do ball pythons have so many different morphs? and apart from the obvious ones like the woma+ ball pythons , are ball pythons a pure species as in can you find wild ball pythons or where they a cross or something to begin with ?



Hey there! All the Ball Python morphs are pure to their species. Every base morph (ex. Pastel, Pied, Spider, etc.) Has been found in the wild and proved in captivity to be genetic. Some have been created in captivity, however through random breeding, however most have been found in the wild. We can then breed those base morphs together to create designer morphs like my Phantom Spider. Some Ball morphs have 6+ genes within them. It's really fun! Hope that helped.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 22, 2012)

cheers that does help , theres so many morphs it makes the mind boggle is there any sort of subspecies within wild animals like we have over here with carpet pythons?


----------



## Sarin (Jun 24, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> cheers that does help , theres so many morphs it makes the mind boggle is there any sort of subspecies within wild animals like we have over here with carpet pythons?



What do you meanby subspecies? Morelia is the species, subspecies would be bredli, jungle, etc. Color differences within the same species/subspecies is called mutation, or morph. Carpet morphs would include things like Albino, Caramel, etc.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 24, 2012)

yea i mean like how over here we have coastal carpets and then bredlis ( just examples ) like you said there both a morelia but are found in totally different parts of Australia and have totally different patterns and colours and grow to different sizes etc , are ball pythons the same or are they just all ball pythons just with heaps or morphs , 

and just on your second sentence there do you mean that the difference between our carpets is just a morph , i thought they where a different subspecies , as i look at morphs as what we have with albino darwin carpets , where we have a normal darwin carpet , then you can get a morph of the darwins in the form of albino , thats the way i look at a morph as a noticeable difference within the same subspecies , so i guess what i mean by all this is are you saying that a bredli is just a morph of a carpet , not a different subspecies 
cheers hope this all makes sense


----------



## Echiopsis (Jun 24, 2012)

Sarin said:


> What do you meanby subspecies? Morelia is the species, subspecies would be bredli, jungle, etc. Color differences within the same species/subspecies is called mutation, or morph. Carpet morphs would include things like Albino, Caramel, etc.



Morelia is the genus, spilota the species, mcdowelli/ cheynei etc. the subspecies (for now).


----------



## Sarin (Jun 24, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> yea i mean like how over here we have coastal carpets and then bredlis ( just examples ) like you said there both a morelia but are found in totally different parts of Australia and have totally different patterns and colours and grow to different sizes etc , are ball pythons the same or are they just all ball pythons just with heaps or morphs ,
> 
> and just on your second sentence there do you mean that the difference between our carpets is just a morph , i thought they where a different subspecies , as i look at morphs as what we have with albino darwin carpets , where we have a normal darwin carpet , then you can get a morph of the darwins in the form of albino , thats the way i look at a morph as a noticeable difference within the same subspecies , so i guess what i mean by all this is are you saying that a bredli is just a morph of a carpet , not a different subspecies
> cheers hope this all makes sense



No, Bredli and Coastals are different subspecies entirely. Albino, Caramel, Hypo ect are morphs of the certain subspecies.

Ball Pythons are all one species. They all come from Africa and all reach the same size. There is known to be a giant locale in some parts of Africa, but they are still the same species, just get a little heavier.



Echiopsis said:


> Morelia is the genus, spilota the species, mcdowelli/ cheynei etc. the subspecies (for now).



Thanks, missed a level! I am more familiar with regius!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 25, 2012)

Unreal snake sarin, thanks for showing us


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 25, 2012)

cheers sarin , i do know that coastals and bredlis are 2 different subspecies of morelia , i was more using them as an example to explain what i was trying to ask about ball pythons , which you answered in your second sentence , still crazy that there can be so many different morphs come from one species of snake


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jun 25, 2012)

That is one Gorgeous Snake!! Wish I could have one!! Your so lucky..


----------

